# white crusty buildup on my filters and such



## Scruffy (Feb 2, 2010)

what could i use to clean this crap off. its like white hard scaly stuff. thanks in advance!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless it is really bothering you, personally I wouldn't worry about it. It will only come right back. Straight vinegar will remove it. I wipe off what I can, but don't do too much scrubbing on my filter...unless it is not being used. I don't want to risk killing off the good bacteria in it.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

possibly from hard water?

I get the same buildup on the cover of my power filter, but mine just wipes right off


but yeah don't use any chemical cleaning agents on it


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Check your pH, also if possible check your TDS....

Really the only white build up I have is just my airlines turning white and thats do to the chemical make up of the air line... its not supposed to be in water for along time.

Id imagine its just calcium deposits from your tap water?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Its from the minerals in the water. Water splashes on it and it just builds up. I would think white vinegar would remove it like said. Soak it in vinegar for about 15 mins or more and scrub it off. Or, I have also heard of the product Rydit that works the same way.*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> *Its from the minerals in the water. Water splashes on it and it just builds up. I would think white vinegar would remove it like said. Soak it in vinegar for about 15 mins or more and scrub it off. *


*

yeppers*


----------

